# a + COD (español)



## modmerl

Hola!

Estoy analizando linguisticamente unas entrevistas que hice con Espanoles que viven en Francia. Tengo muchos problemas para saber cuando se tendria que utilizar la preposicion "a" delante de los complementos de persona.
He aqui algunos ejemplos sacados de una conversacion en los que no sé si es correcto no colocar la preposicion "a" después de los verbos : 

"Le dicen que no le ponen la hija en el pasaporte"
"Empezaron a mandar algunos profesores"
"Habia que mandar a mas profesores"
"Decidieron mandar un responsable de la educacion"
"El interes es eliminar cada vez mas profesores"
"Hay un 50 por ciento de los Espanoles que no llevan los hijos a los cursos de espanol"
"Estamos pidiendo que no quiten profesores"

Gracias por ayudarme explicandome cuando se tiene que poner esa preposicion y cuando no!

Saludos!


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour et bienvenue au forum : 
Attends des opinions de "natifs", je te donne la mienne... à nuancer donc..

Le dicen que no le ponen la hija en el pasaporte" = je mettrais "a" : c'est quelqu'un de précis, la fille de celui qui établit un passeport
"Empezaron a mandar algunos profesores" = a obligatoire, sinon, on peut interpréter " profesores" comme sujet de mandan = quques professeurs commencèrent à commander : tu remarques en outre le changement de sens de "mandar "
"Habia que mandar a mas profesores" = je laisserais "a"
"Decidieron mandar un responsable de la educacion" = je ne mettrais pas "a" : il ne s'agit pas de quelqu'un mais d'une fonction ... il faut "créer un poste" pas envoyer quelqu'un de précis (on n'envoie pas Monsieur X)
"El interes es eliminar cada vez mas profesores" = je ne sais pas ,dans le doute, je mettrais "a"
"Hay un 50 por ciento de los Espanoles que no llevan los hijos a los cursos de espanol" = leurs enfants à eux, déterminés, je mettrais "a"
"Estamos pidiendo que no quiten profesores = le verbe "quitar" ne me parait pas le meilleur ici...je ne sais pas...

Dans le doute, je tourne toujours la phrase autrement !!!


----------



## modmerl

Merci beaucoup Paquita!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Modmerl, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

À cette question je répondrais: _toujours _.
RAE


> * 1.     * prep. Precede a determinados complementos verbales, como el complemento indirecto y el complemento directo cuando este es de persona determinada o está de algún modo personificado.


María Moliner:


> El complemento directo lleva la preposición «a» cuando es un nombre de persona o de animal, con artículo determinado o con adjetivo determinativo [...] No lleva preposición cuando, aun siendo nombre de persona o animal, no lleva artículo (sentido partitivo) o lleva el indeterminado o un adjetivo numeral o de cantidad [...]  Pero, si el nombre que hace de complemento directo lleva detrás alguna determinación, puede construirse con preposición, si se considera que esa determinación lo particulariza


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

María Moliner:

No lleva preposición cuando, aun siendo nombre de persona o animal, no lleva artículo (sentido partitivo) o lleva el indeterminado o un adjetivo numeral o de cantidad 

ce qui renforce l'idée de ne pas en mettre devant le cod ici:

"Decidieron mandar un responsable de la educacion"
où "un" est à la fois article indéfini et numéral ...

et laisse planer le doute ici : 
"El interes es eliminar cada vez mas profesores" 
où "más" peut être compris comme exprimant la quantité de professeurs ou faisant partie de l'expression cada vez más nuançant le verbe eliminar..

Merci Martine pour ce lien précis ; j'ai fonctionné "à l'instinct" ...


----------



## modmerl

Gracias por vuestras respuestas!


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ Bonsoir,

Dans la grammaire de la RAE il est dit qu'on met la préposition "a" devant les noms propres qui ne sont pas des personnes ou des animaux quand ils ne portent pas d’article. 
« He visto a Cadiz », mais on dit « atraveso el Hebro » on ne met pas la préposition à cause de l’article défini devant le nom propre.
*Cela veut-il dire que de manière systématique devant un nom propre on met la préposition même s’il ne s’agit ni d’un être animé, ni personnifié ?*


----------



## Rayines

alumnafrancesa said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Dans la grammaire de la RAE il est dit qu'on met la préposition "a" devant les noms propres qui ne sont pas des personnes ou des animaux quand ils ne portent pas d’article.
> « He visto a Cadiz », mais on dit « atraveso el Hebro » on ne met pas la préposition à cause de l’article défini devant le nom propre.
> *Cela veut-il dire que de manière systématique devant un nom propre on met la préposition même s’il ne s’agit ni d’un être animé, ni personnifié ?*


Hola: No, la preposición "a" es forzosa sólo delante de nombres propios de personas o animales.
Con respecto a ciudades, el DPD dice:
*c) *Ante nombres propios de países o ciudades (el uso con preposición, habitual en épocas pasadas, prácticamente ha desaparecido de la lengua actual): _No conozco Francia; Este verano he visitado Nápoles._ Pero si estos nombres denotan no una realidad meramente geográfica, sino el conjunto de sus ciudadanos, se admite la preposición: _Es capaz de engañar a media Italia._ El resto de los nombres propios geográficos nunca llevan preposición: _Cruzó el Tajo a nado; Escaló el Himalaya_.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Merci pour ta réponse, est-ce que tu comprends le passage suivant extrait d'une grammaire?

*Annotation bas de page 271-272 grammaire Bedel :*
Le terme « personnifié » est quelque peu impropre. Nous verrons en effet que la préposition « a » s’emploie, dans nombre de cas devant les COD désignant des êtres qui ne sont pas à proprement parlé personnifié mais plutôt envisagé *comme actif ou potentiellement actif.*
*Que signifie ce paragraphe et avez-vous un exemple ?*


----------



## Rayines

alumnafrancesa said:


> Merci pour ta réponse, est-ce que tu comprends le passage suivant extrait d'une grammaire?
> 
> *Annotation bas de page 271-272 grammaire Bedel :*
> Le terme « personnifié » est quelque peu impropre. Nous verrons en effet que la préposition « a » s’emploie, dans nombre de cas devant les COD désignant des êtres qui ne sont pas à proprement parlé personnifié mais plutôt envisagé *comme actif ou potentiellement actif.*
> *Que signifie ce paragraphe et avez-vous un exemple ?*


Creo que se refiere a este punto del DPD:
*f) *Ante nombres de cosa, el uso de la preposición depende del grado de personificación del referente: _Esperó (a) la muerte con serenidad_.
(Aunque Monsieur Bedel no parece estar de acuerdo con el término "personificación") .


----------



## yserien

Rayines said:


> Creo que se refiere a este punto del DPD:
> *f) *Ante nombres de cosa, el uso de la preposición depende del grado de personificación del referente: _Esperó (a) la muerte con serenidad_.
> (Aunque Monsieur Bedel no parece estar de acuerdo con el termino "personificación") .


Por lo menos si figura en el DRAE (lo que no sé si es correcto aplicarlo en este caso) :
*personificación**.*
* 1.     * f. Acción y efecto de personificar.
* 2.     * f._ Ret._ *prosopopeya*      (‖ figura retórica).


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Pinairun

No quería, pero he *personificado* *a* mi ordenador: se ha vuelto loco.
Iba a decir que en el ejemplo que ha puesto Rayines sobre la muerte, sí que le corresponde la preposición "a", esperó a la muerte.
Es una personificación alegórica ya que representamos a la muerte (abstracto) moviéndose, atrayendo hacia sí a los moribundos, con capa y guadaña.

Saludos


----------



## fragnol123

Tu peux trouver une explication claire sur cette page :
http://www.zonaele.com/ 
Va sur _Gramática española_, puis > Índice > _complemento directo 1._

Un saludo.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

J'ai regardé le lien que vous avez proposé et je vous en remercie, il s'agit d'un résumé qui aide assez bien à cerner des points, si j'ai bien compris cette préposition se réfère aux personnes ou à des choses personnifiées; tout est ramené à l'individu, c'est à cela que sert en général cette préposition?
Il y a certains points cités dans des grammaires qui demeurent obscurs car je ne les comprends pas très bien, comme la polémique entre "personnifié" et "être actif" ou le choix volontaire d'enlever la préposition quand elle est obligatoire si c'est pour chosifier, c'est un cas qu'on a vu dans un texte à la Fac mais que je ne retrouve pas forcément dans les ouvrages...


----------



## Rayines

Hola alumna: Te contesto en español. Puedes decir que la preposición "a" se refiere a personas, siempre hablando de objeto directo. Con respecto al término "personificación", o "estar activo" del C.D., más allá de la polémica, creo que depende absolutamente de la subjetividad de quien lo dice: "Esperaba la muerte...." (correctísimo), o "Esperaba a la muerte...." (probablemente dentro de un contexto literario, con el significado metafórico que muy bien mencionaron antes).


----------



## fragnol123

alumnafrancesa said:


> Il y a certains points cités dans des grammaires qui demeurent obscurs car je ne les comprends pas très bien, comme la polémique entre "personnifié" et "être actif" ou le choix volontaire d'enlever la préposition quand elle est obligatoire si c'est pour chosifier


 
Je te propose ces trois phrases :

(1) No me esperaba la muerte de ese actor 
= No me esperaba _que ese actor se muriera_

(2) Me esperaba la muerte 
= Yo era esperado por la muerte

(3) Espero a la muerte 
= La muerte es esperada por mí

- Dans la phrase (1), l_a muerte_ est COD, son statut est plus verbal que nominal (la preuve : on peut remplacer _la mort_ par une subordonnée complétive). Donc, si_ la mort_ est plus proche du verbe que du nom, pas de personnification possible, donc pas de préposition.

- Dans les phrases (2) et (3) _la mort _a un statut pleinement nominal. 
Le nom peut être personnifié. Donc la question de la préposition se pose. 

Dans la phrase (2), _la mort_ est le sujet (donc être actif) et non pas le COD. Le COD, c'est le pronom personnel _me_ qui contient déjà la préposition _*a*_.
Me = *a* mí.
A mí espera la muerte --> la muerte espera *a* mí (incorrect, je décortique la phrase).
Donc pas de préposition.


La phrase (3) ne pose pas problème : _la muerte_ est le COD (être passif), son statut est nominal, donc la préposition est requise.

Ça ne marche peut être pas à tous les coups, mais ça peut peut être t'aider à y voir un peu plus clair.

Un saludo.


----------



## Murimuri

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
*Tengo una duda sobre las construcciones siguientes : *

- él invitó *a* ambos a sentarse // a que se sentaran : OK

 - él los/les invitó a ambos a sentarse : OK 

-  él los/les invitó  a sentarse ambos : ????

¿Hay que repetir la preposición "a" delante de "ambos" en este caso, si  "ambos" está después del verbo?
pregunta subsidiaria : ¿se diría les o los?

¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Dentellière

Si.
Los invitó a sentarse a ambos

(Pero queda mejor : _los invitó a ambos a sentarse_)

:]


----------



## laprimacarmen

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Je lis une règle dans un manuel d'espagnol : "on utilise la préposition"a" lorsque le COD est une personne déterminée". Que fait-on alors dans le cas suivant : on décrit un tableau qui représente une femme : "el cuadro representa una mujer" ? il me semble qu'ici, la personne n'est pas déterminée et que la préposition ne s'impose pas, mais qu'en pensez-vous ? Gracias de antemano !


----------



## Alpheratz

NUEVA PREGUNTA​

Bonjour,
Est-ce correct de dire : "Esta buscando a su gato" ?


----------



## chlapec

Tout à fait correct. S'il y a un rapport d'affectivité avec l'animal, l'usage de *a* est assez fréquent, et accepté du point de vue grammatical.

Voici un extrait du Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas ( (c) Real Academia Española de la Lengua):

*e) Los nombres comunes de animales se usan con preposición o sin ella en función de la mayor o menor proximidad afectiva existente entre el hablante y el animal: Suelta al caballo para que corra (mayor proximidad afectiva), frente aSuelta el caballo para que corra (menor proximidad afectiva). Por esta razón es muy frecuente el uso de la preposición con los nombres que designan animales domésticos, mientras que los nombres que designan animales no domésticos normalmente no admiten la preposición.*


----------

